# Snyder Method Fish V2 Step (Fish Step Ver.2)



## jokeryumyum (Jun 29, 2012)

Fish Step is the step of Snyder method, which solve 1 corner + LLE(Last Layer Edge. Which means to solve all of edge).

The person who named the step is Kenneth Gustavsson, who is Swedish cuber, he thought orientating all of the edges by using VHF2L before Fish Step, and solve 1 corner and LLE. 

1 corner and LLE part is called Fish, L3C part is called Chps, But I don't know what it means.

And the Snyder Method that Anthony Snyder thought is little different.

1x2x3 or 2x2x3 -> Cross (X-cross doesn't matter) -> 1CE (One pair of F2L) -> LLE (Orientating at least 2 edges with solving last pair of F2L) -> LLE+1C (solving 4 edges(orientation + permutation)+1 corner) -> L3C (solve 3 corners)

Which means, different with Kenneth Gustavsson's method, Anthony Snyder's method needs at least 2 of orientated edges.

Unfortunately, these methods were theoretical but didn't have algorithms. So Yunsu Nam, Inha Woo, and Taewon Hwang from Korea organized project group 'Snyder Korea' and made 156 cases of algorithms by calculating number of cases and mading algorithms.

This step contains 36 cases of all edges orientated which Kenneth Gustavsson thought, and 120 cases of at least two edges orientated which Anthony Snyder thought.

It is upgraded version of Fish Step which Kenneth Gustavsson named, so we named this step 'Fish v2'

In Korea, researching algorithms is not common, we hope this would be a chance for researching other various methods.

- algorithm maker : Yunsu Nam, Inha Woo, Taewon Hwang



algorithm

Fish V2 Step - 십자가모양 (All edges flipped correctly) : 
http://blog.naver.com/dmdrlrndk/90146409583

Fish V2 Step - 일자모양 (two edges flipped correctly - 1 ) : 
http://blog.naver.com/dmdrlrndk/90146409565

Fish V2 Step - 니은자모양 part-1 (two edges flipped correctly - 2 (part-1)) : http://blog.naver.com/dmdrlrndk/90146409536

Fish V2 Step - 니은자모양 part-2 (two edges flipped correctly - 2 (part-2)) :
http://blog.naver.com/dmdrlrndk/90146409522


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 29, 2012)

jokeryumyum said:


> 1 corner and LLE part is called Fish, L3C part is called Chps, But I don't know what it means.



"Fish and Chips" is the name of a popular meal from Britain.


----------



## jokeryumyum (Jun 29, 2012)

Zarxrax said:


> "Fish and Chips" is the name of a popular meal from Britain.



aha. thanks


----------



## Athefre (Jun 29, 2012)

I like the layout, some of the algs are good, and the recognition looks consistent enough to be easy. I just don't like L3C as a step compared to L3E.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm glad to see some development with the Snyder Method!


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 5, 2012)

Anti-phasing is ridiculously easy to perform. It only adds a maximum of 1 move during the last pair insertion. By adding it, the number of cases is reduced to 12 (the last 12) when all the edges are correctly oriented.

However, I think OLL+PLL or COLL+EPLL is faster to recognize and execute.

Maybe, a good think would be to prepare or perform completely the fish step while inserting the last pair (some kind of Winter variation).


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 5, 2012)

Just buy Snyder's real cheap book and you can be as fast as snyder himself
Owait, it doesn't exist although it's advertised on his site

More seriously, phasing is the way to go I think; EO while creating a U pair then EPLL works for me


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow, this is the first complete list of Fish algs I've ever seen. (P.S case 1-7 is easier solved by a plain Niklas RU'L'UR'U'LU )


I also considered antiphasing:because if you antiphase and you have a corner edge pair the fish step can always be done as a Sune or as a J-Perm 
(In pased case with a corner edge pair it's even simpler: all you need is T-Perm )


But I didn't find a good way to alway get an corne edge pair. (Corner edge pairs would also make for a good start into CLL+1 sometimes)(And knowing Corner Edge Pair preserving COLL gives a 33% chance for an EPLL skip)

"Corner Edge Pair preserving COLL" could also be regarded as adding 8-16 algs to L3C (that's why I mention it here)


----------

